# service reset



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it possible to reset the service indicator ? or must this be done at audi ?
regards
Ian


----------



## rustybear100 (Sep 22, 2008)

think someone with a vag com can do it for you. They did for me.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As below


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

I tried this method after having mine serviced last week but i couldn't get it to say service in the display?


----------



## boyztoyz (Nov 13, 2008)

It didnt work on mine either..... :?


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

The button method doesn't work on some (mine included) can only be reset with VAGCOM


----------



## Cris (Jan 5, 2009)

I had the same problem! I found out that the manual was wrong - you actually have to "pull out" button '1' and not "push" as the manual states!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Pulling (1) is to set the clock :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The reset button method worked for me. My TT is a May 2000 APX. It may only work on earlier cars.

Joe


----------



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried what was in the book and it did not work, hence the topic 
mine a Jan 2004 3.2L


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

goslings said:


> I tried what was in the book and it did not work, hence the topic
> mine a Jan 2004 3.2L


VAGCOM


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There are two different manual version reset methods as far as I'm aware have you tried both? See my sig strip "Oil change".


----------



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

John-H said:


> There are two different manual version reset methods as far as I'm aware have you tried both? See my sig strip "Oil change".


Mine was done at 3900 miles so from your article 
"The service indicator can't be reset until the countdown miles says SERVICE or SERVICE in XXXX miles."

regards
Ian


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I must admit I'd not tried to reset the service indication early. you may have to resort to Vag-Com or wait until it says "SERVICE" - not ideal I suppose but if you are using a good synthetic there will be little issue with this as the oil is very stable.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

It worked on my 51 plate Bam.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Works on my July 2001 Bam, but only done it when "service" req displayed.
If it does work, will be set to annual/fixed service regime.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Blimey this is an old thread :lol:

I had an additional bit of info since my initial reply...



T3RBO said:


> If the Press button 2 and hold doesn't work then try same method but turn it to the left instead


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Certainly for '02 models on, need Vag-Com to reset, the procedure is:-

[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation - 10]
Enter channel 02
[Read]
The "Stored Value" is the current value for that channel.
Enter the "New" value of 0 (zero)
[Test]
[Save]

This worked for me when the indie I used recently didn't reset after service.


----------



## KittyTT (Apr 22, 2013)

My TT's cluster is out of order and would like to know if it is possible if I can put a an Audi A cluster in?
Thanx

Kitty


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Ours is a 2003 and the button method worked for me.


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

T3RBO said:


> As below


Ta! Worked for me, even though I don't have a handbook. What are fora for, eh? Perfect.

F


----------



## Pekwah1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just for anyone's benefit who wants to try this, mine didn't work with the button push method, but did by twisting!

1. Ignition off
2. Hold button 2
3. Ignition on
4. Twist button 1 to the left (anti-clockwise)

Reset for me no problem on a 1999 APX


----------



## Thatoken (Nov 22, 2014)

Pekwah1 said:


> Just for anyone's benefit who wants to try this, mine didn't work with the button push method, but did by twisting!
> 
> 1. Ignition off
> 2. Hold button 2
> ...


1999 APX engine, this is what I have to do too!

All videos on youtube and guides say to push, I only found this out because I watch a service reset video on an old 2000 A3!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's been in the oil change How To in the Knowledge base since I did my first oil change around 2005 :wink:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Works on my BFV engine too


----------

